# Female doing the wolf whistle



## mannycool (Oct 2, 2012)

so for the last couple of weeks i've been doing the wolf whistle a lot hoping that pearl will learn it, about 2 days ago i thought i heard it but i was not sure but about 5 minutes ago she was whistling and i did the wolf whistle and she immedately did it too


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are some girls that will do it! I used to have a hen that would wolf whistle, but none of my current 6 hens will.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Pollo will wolf whistle. Not often, but occasionally. I know it is her because she started doing it when she was still our only bird. Our boys don't even wolf whistle, but Sweetie Bird will whistle like he is calling a dog and talks endlessly about how he is a pretty bird


----------

